# Dimensione finestre Koffice

## bsolar

Ciao,

quando apro un applicazione Koffice (ad.es KWord) la sua finestra è piccola e devo ogni volta cambiarle dimensione. Posso fargli ricordare le mie impostazioni usando l'apposita voce nel menu della finestra, ma questo salva anche il desktop nel quale la finestra appare ed è molto fastidioso perché ne uso molti e intensivamente...

Come faccio a fargli ricordare solo la dimensione?

----------

## m.mascherpa

ciao bsolar,

no ho mai avuto questo problema. per essere sicuro

ho provato ad aprire tutte le applicazioni d Koffice e

controllare ma l'unica che si comporta un po'

stranamente in questo senso è KWord, ma con un

problema opposto al tuo, cioè la finestra si apre

sempre massimizzata; le altre applicazioni invece

funzionano correttamente.

----------

## bsolar

Mhhh... ad ogni modo il problema è far capire a Koffice con che dimensione aprirsi. Ho cercato un'opzione del genere ma non sembra esistere (a parte quella delle finestre di KDE). Per contro Kate, ad.es. dispone dell'opzione adeguata.

----------

## sciack

ciao,

sarei anche io interessato a trovare una soluzione a questo problema.

----------

## xlyz

per ci usa fluxbox c'è una bellssima opzione: remember dimension   :Cool: 

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Mhhh... ad ogni modo il problema è far capire a Koffice con che dimensione aprirsi. Ho cercato un'opzione del genere ma non sembra esistere (a parte quella delle finestre di KDE). Per contro Kate, ad.es. dispone dell'opzione adeguata.

 

Ho avuto lo stesso problema anche con applicazioni non KDE (ad esempio Xemacs) e l'ho risolto passando -geometry. Immagino tu abbia gia' provato...

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> per ci usa fluxbox c'è una bellssima opzione: remember dimension  

 

Fluxbox forever!

Questa mi mancava, grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   per ci usa fluxbox c'è una bellssima opzione: remember dimension   
> 
> Fluxbox forever!
> 
> Questa mi mancava, grazie 

 

eh eh. se non l'hai ancora fatto prova la versione cvs (ho postato l'ebuild su bugzilla)

è già usabile (per attività non critiche) e ha una tonnellata di novità muy interessanti http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/version-0.9.php

non scaricare la 0.9.2 che è piuttosto bacata

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> per ci usa fluxbox c'è una bellssima opzione: remember dimension  

 

Anche in KDE si può salvare l'impostazione della finestra, solo che ricorda pure il desktop... il che non è ciò che voglio.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh eh. se non l'hai ancora fatto prova la versione cvs (ho postato l'ebuild su bugzilla)
> 
> è già usabile (per attività non critiche) e ha una tonnellata di novità muy interessanti http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/version-0.9.php
> ...

 

Bhe, seguo fluxbox dalle primissime versioni, vuoi che non stia seguendo anche il ramo unstable? Vado sul sito quasi ogni giorno  :Very Happy: 

Grazie cmq del consiglio, vedrò se metterlo anche su questa macchina o mantenermi sul sicuro con la stable.

( scusate l'invasione ot  :Razz:  )

----------

